# Leigh Jig & Tails on Edges (vs. pins)



## FlyMaster (May 17, 2007)

I have a project that combines end on end dovetails (walnut & hickory) with through dovetails. To keep the pattern of the dovetail on the edges from the end on end, I’m looking for instructions to keep this same pattern on the through dovetails using my Leigh D4. Specifically – the tails would be on the outside of both edges vs. the pins. I’m thinking it’s some kind of combination of rotating and flipping the finger assembly. 

Anyone know of a trick to do this?


----------



## paulyip (Aug 20, 2007)

Go to Leigh website and access its video library or view its online manual. The instructions from manual are very clear. The D4R and D4 are almost the same in terms of making the joins. Use Google to seach for the "Leigh Jigs" website address and then look for the support tab. I tried to paste the links here for your convinent but was blocked by the system. Sorry about that.

Good luck.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's a link to the site 

How to setup dovetails
http://www.leighjigs.com/cutters-d16.php#

Videos 
http://www.leighjigs.com/vids.php


They are great videos and will show you how to use the jig PLUS it will help with other jigs as well,, how to select the right dovetail bit for the stock you want to use..

see the charts for dovetails, great info for anyone wanting to put in dovetails... 

Plus a link for the bits at a lower price  (Full Set)

http://cgi.ebay.com/16-pc-1-4-Shank...2392757QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

I use this set of bits on my MLCS dovetail jigs with bearing on them..
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html

See some of my dovetail jigs below.



===============


paulyip said:


> Go to Leigh website and access its video library or view its online manual. The instructions from manual are very clear. The D4R and D4 are almost the same in terms of making the joins. Use Google to seach for the "Leigh Jigs" website address and then look for the support tab. I tried to paste the links here for your convinent but was blocked by the system. Sorry about that.
> 
> Good luck.


----------

